# Conjunction "e".



## Bilbo Baggins

Hello:
I have just seen (for the first time) what appears to be a conjunction: "e". From its context I gather it means "y" or "and". Is it pronounced like the "e" in "mesa" or the "e" in "mes"? Why don´t I see it more often? I see "y" all the time, but haven´t seen "e" until today.  Replies in English, please. Thanks!


----------



## María Madrid

As far as I know there is NO difference between e in mesa or in mes, so your question puzzles me!!! We have just one sound for e in Spanish.

You use e instead of y when the following word begins with i (or hi). Carlos y Cristina but Carlos e Isabel. Literatura e historia. 

It is not uncommon to hear y when it should be e, but it certainly is a mistake. Personally, when I speak quickly sometimes I even get to pronounce the y before being aware that the next word also starts with I so I normally tend to change the word order for the rest of the sentence if possible. Completely inacceptable in writing, there you do have time to think what's coming next. Saludos,


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

One sound for "e"? Really? I´ve been pronouncing "e" like "a" in "cake" when the "e" is at the end of a syllable and like "e" in "mess" when the "e" is in the middle of a syllable.


----------



## María Madrid

Check words with e  in the WR Sp En dictionary, there's a new feature and now you can actually hear those words pronounced, it's hard to explain a sound in writing I can only say the tongue is a bit more... flat when pronouncing a Spanish e, like pressing it a bit more downwards. Saludos,


----------



## Kangy

There's just one sound for each vowel (and most consonants) in Spanish.


----------



## oeset

Yes Bilbo, only one sonund for "e", shorter o longer, but just "e" like in "let".
And It's the same problem with "o" when the next word begins with "o-" or "ho-", as in spanish the letter "h" is always silent.
_Uno u otro._
_¿Qué prefieres, albergue u hotel?_


----------



## María Madrid

En realidad en español no hay vocales largas y cortas, a diferencia de otros idiomas. En castellano cuando hay una "vocal larga" se escriben dos (azar/azahar), la diferencia es si son acentuadas o no. Excelente aclaración sobre la o/u Oeset, se nos había pasado por alto!! Saludos,


----------



## oeset

Hola, María. Sé que en español no hay vocales largas ni cortas. El sonido es el mismo, aeiou. Los castellanoparlantes lo hablamos habitualmente y no notamos la diferencia, pero existen pequeños matices según acompañen a unas letras u otras (vocales y consonantes)
¿La "i" de _v*i*endo_ es la misma que en _v*i *_?A mi me parece más suave y corta por el diptongo. Pero no dejan de ser matices.
Un saludo.


----------



## María Madrid

Es que la de vi va acentuada pero no son sonidos vocálicos diferentes. En cualquier caso, aunque como dices los sonidos previos y anterior pueden influir, sobre todo en las consonantes, creo que lo más claro para los estudiantes de idiomas donde sí hay sonidos vocálicos largos y cortos hablar de esos sonidos en español puede llevarles a confusión. Saludos,


----------



## oeset

Tienes razón, María, sería complicar lo que es fácil: 5 vocales=5 sonidos.


----------



## Kangy

En realidad, justo en ese ejemplo _son_ sonidos diferentes.

El sonido de la *i* de *viendo* es la semivocal /j/
El sonido de la *i* de *vi* es la vocal /i/

Lo mismo ocurre con la *u*:

*bueno* ---> Semivocal /w/
*uno* -----> Vocal /u/


----------



## cenriquet

A título de curiosidad: La razón de que en español solo haya 5 sonidos vocálicos [a][e]_[o], es que los tomamos prestado del vasco y no son los sonidos vocálicos latino._


----------



## Jeromed

cenriquet said:


> A título de curiosidad: La razón de que en español solo haya 5 sonidos vocálicos [a][e]_[o], es que los tomamos prestado del vasco y no son los sonidos vocálicos latino._




En ciertos dialectos del castellano hay dos sonidos para la e: uno cerrado y otro abierto. El cerrado es el que tiene en _mesa_. El abierto normalmente ocurre antes de una r (_fuerte_, _verde_). Lo he oído en Madrid, Buenos Aires, Lima y México D.F. 

Lo que sucede es que son variantes alofónicas: el oyente no percibe la diferencia entre ellas, o no la percibe como un factor de diferenciación fonética o semántica, como sí ocurre en otros idiomas.

En el castellano de Galicia también he oído una variante cerrada del sonido de la a, que se asemeja mucho al que esta vocal tiene en portugués, francés, etc.


----------



## Kangy

cenriquet said:


> A título de curiosidad: La razón de que en español solo haya 5 sonidos vocálicos [a][e]_[o], es que los tomamos prestado del vasco y no son los sonidos vocálicos latino._


_

Mirá vos!  No sabía _


----------



## lazarus1907

cenriquet said:


> A título de curiosidad: La razón de que en español solo haya 5 sonidos vocálicos [a][e]_[o], es que los tomamos prestado del vasco y no son los sonidos vocálicos latino._


_Ahora sí tengo curiosidad, porque he estudiado varios tratados de fonética histórica (Menéndez Pidal, Amado Alonso, Ralph Penny, etc.) y dedican cientos de páginas para explicar cómo los 5 sonidos vocálicos del latín (10, si se tienen en cuenta las breves y las largas) han evolucionado en varias lenguas (rumano, italiano, etc.) a lo largo de los siglos, y cómo hemos terminado con nuestro sistema actual de 5 vocales sin distinción entre cortas y largas. Y ahora resulta que todos los libros que he estudiado se lo han inventado todo, y en relidad todo viene del vasco. Es la primera vez que oigo algo semejante.

¿Podrías explicarme eso? ¿Alguna referencia académica fiable para sostener semejante argumento?_


----------



## lazarus1907

Bilbo Baggins said:


> One sound for "e"? Really? I´ve been pronouncing "e" like "a" in "cake" when the "e" is at the end of a syllable and like "e" in "mess" when the "e" is in the middle of a syllable.


English has, depending on the definition, between 17 and 19 vowel sounds for 5 written vowels. Spanish has basically 5 sounds for 5 vowels. This is very confusing for English speakers, but Spanish vowels more or less match their written counterparts all the time.

Of course, in dyphthongs there are variations produced by the natural movement of the tongue and the mouth from one sound to another, and the sound is not phonetically identical all the time. Also, different regions have regional variations of the same sound, but all Spanish speakers identify one written letter with one sound all the time.


----------



## cenriquet

lazarus1907 said:


> Ahora sí tengo curiosidad, porque he estudiado varios tratados de fonética histórica (Menéndez Pidal, Amado Alonso, Ralph Penny, etc.) y dedican cientos de páginas para explicar cómo los 5 sonidos vocálicos del latín (10, si se tienen en cuenta las breves y las largas) han evolucionado en varias lenguas (rumano, italiano, etc.) a lo largo de los siglos, y cómo hemos terminado con nuestro sistema actual de 5 vocales sin distinción entre cortas y largas. Y ahora resulta que todos los libros que he estudiado se lo han inventado todo, y en relidad todo viene del vasco. Es la primera vez que oigo algo semejante.
> 
> ¿Podrías explicarme eso? ¿Alguna referencia académica fiable para sostener semejante argumento?



¡Jesús! ¡Cómo nos ponemos! ¡Ni qué le hubiese mentado a la madre!

Vayamos por partes. En primer lugar, desconozco si el rumano, el italiano o cualquier otra lengua romance posee, al igual que el español solo cinco sonidos vocálicos diferentes -alófonos aparte -. Creo recordar que, por ejemplo, en latín había diez, el portugués presenta doce, el gallego siete y que también en francés hay vocales nasales. Tan solo me he referido al caso específico del español.

Me pide una fuente académica. La única de que dispongo es: 

Las Lenguas de España.  Miguel Diez, Francisco Morales y Ángel Sabin. Ed. Instituto Nacional de Ciencias de la Educación (Madrid, 1977). 

Le transcribo un párrafo de la página 138: 
_
Posible influencias prerromanas en la fonética castellana:
Por influjo vasco:
- La pérdida de la F inicial latina
- La ausencia de la V labiodental. Pronunciación como bilabial *. Fenómeno que se da en casi toda la Península, al contrario de los demás pueblos románicos.
- La firmeza y claridad del sistema vocálico español.
*_*
Recuerdo que en COU cuando el profesor, por otra parte uno de los autores del libro, nos explicó este tema, hizo referencia a lo que he comentado: que el sistema vocálico del español (insisto del español, y no del rumano o del catalán) era un préstamo del vasco. 
Claro que por otra parte también cabe la posibilidad de que se estuviese quedando con nosotros.

En el mismo libro (pág. 320) hay un texto de A. Tóvar (El euskera y sus parientes. Madrid, 1959) que dice:

'... la extensión de dialectos románicos sobre territorios en los que se habló el vasco o lenguas semejantes o parientes suyas ha originado que rasgos característicos del vascuence hayan pasado como elementos de sustrato a los dialectos románicos. Así ocurre por ejemplo con algo tan importante como el vocalismo español, y en más reducida escala con ciertos fenómenos del consonantismo gascón y aragonés; la misma pérdida de la f latina, tan característica del español y del gascón, ha de estar en relación con la especial situación de ese fonema en vasco'


No sé si será suficiente para ud. Sí le pido que al menos tenga en consideración que, pobre di mí, soy de ciencias, y que solo estudié gramática y fonética hasta COU (allá por 1978).*


----------



## virgilio

Y además hay otro problema para los ingleses que traten de hablar el castellano (y el italiano también).
Sentimos una tentación casi irresistible de rematar toda vocal final con una "w" invisible (si la vocal final es "o" o "u") y con una "y(consonantal)" invisible (si la vocal final es "e").
Así que la palabra "show" (por ejemplo) se pronunciaría lo mismo, aúnue si le faltara la "w" final.
Durante los últimos diez años he observado una pequeña tendencia en el hablar de la gente jòven de usar la "y" invisible en todos estos casos ("o", "u" y "e")

Virgilio


----------



## María Madrid

Yo también había leído (no me preguntéis dónde, recuerdo que la primera vez que lo oí nos lo dijo una profesora en bachillerato) que efectivamente los cinco sonidos vocálicos del castellano son los mismo que en vasco. Claro que no tengo la certeza de que está demostrado que sea exactamente "importación" del vasco, se cree que las lenguas ibéricas prerromanas no tenían tampoco más sonidos vocálicos, pero como eso es difícil de contrastar imagino que en lugar de una certeza irrebatible lo que relamente queda no es más que una teoría plausible: que cuando llegaron los romanos los nativos ibéricos asimilaron el nuevo idioma sin asumir su sistema vocálico. 

Y así hasta hoy. Tiene lógica, ¿no? Saludos,


----------



## L4ut4r0

lazarus1907 said:


> Y ahora resulta que todos los libros que he estudiado se lo han inventado todo, y en relidad todo viene del vasco. Es la primera vez que oigo algo semejante.



Qué curioso, porque alguien con tu mismo nombre y avatar participó en el hilo El efecto de sustrato del euskera, explicaría el sistema vocálico del castellano de abril del 2006.


----------



## Sapristi

Coming back to the original topic of the tread, the conjuction "e" is to be used when using "y" sounds odd. For instance, "Francia y Italia" sounds odd, "Francia e Italia" sounds more beautiful.
Nevertheless, "e" is not to be used before ALL of the words beginning with "i..." or "hi...". As Kangy pointed (23rd August 2007, 07:59 PM), there are two semivowel sounds in spanish:
 * i is sometimes /j/ (to be pronounced like "yesterday") and 
 * u is sometimes /w/ (to be pronounced like "one")

Conjunction "e" is not to be used when the following word starts with i pronounced /j/. For example: "Cobre y hierro" is the correct form.

This is such a rarely used rule that many native spanish speakers  reading this post will learn it now! Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más .

Hope it is helpful.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

"Y" no cambia a "e" cuando al sonido /i/ le sigue una vocal con la que forma diptongo.
Del DRAE:

*y2*. *1.* Conjunción copulativa. Toma la forma _e _ante palabras que empiezan por el sonido /i/: _Eres_ _único e irrepetible; Necesito aguja e hilo._ Existen las siguientes excepciones:
*a) *Cuando al sonido /i/ le sigue una vocal con la que forma diptongo: _La mesa es de_ _madera y hierro_ (no _de madera e hierro_).
*b)*Cuando la conjunción se hace tónica y adquiere un valor adverbial en oraciones interrogativas: _¿Y Inés?_ [= ¿Dónde está Inés?].

Saludos


----------



## obz

Sapristi said:


> "Cobre y hierro" is the correct form.



Really??? This produces the same cacophony as "y increible".
I thought it was about the sounds more than anything.

How about the case of the o/u conjunction "Casa o hogar"/"Casa u hogar", which is correct...? And "pollo o huevo"/"pollo u huevo"?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

obz said:


> Really??? This produces the same cacophony as "y increible".
> I thought it was about the sounds more than anything.
> 
> How about the case of the o/u conjunction "Casa o hogar"/"Casa u hogar", which is correct...? And "pollo o huevo"/"pollo u huevo"?


 Del DRAE:
*2.* La conjunción _o_ toma la forma _u_ cuando precede a una palabra que comienza por el sonido /o/: _No sé si la jarra es de latón u hojalata; Tendrá siete u ocho años._ La misma transformación se da si la conjunción va entre números: _Tendrá 7 u 8 años_.

Saludos


----------



## obz

Thanks PACOALADROQUE, that is my understanding and use of the conjunctions. But the "y hierro" bit threw me off as I consider (phonetically) "hierro" to be an "i" word.

What about other hi+vowel words?

y hiato / e hiato?


----------



## flljob

Lo he visto como _*e *hiato_, pero para mí es el mismo caso que _y hierro, y hielo_.

Otra execepción: _¿*Y* *I*rma?_

Saludos


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Hierro sounds "yerro". Hielo (ice) sounds "yelo" but hiato sounds "iato".

Saludos


----------

